# aquascape idea



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

I had to break down the tank and bleach everything.
At the same time, we fix the stand.
Granite counter top on cabinet.









OB









Red Zebra









Should I add more wood or rock? or just keep it simple?


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you have just the two fish? Any plans for more?
I don't mind the simple look, but maybe a few large rocks spaced apart would be nice.


----------



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, only 2 for now - since I just break everything down.
I'm ginna let it run for a week or so before I add some more slowly.
The plan is to have around 12-13 peacocks.

I have a pond/lake near by, is it OK/safe to use some rock from there.
I would not know what kinda rock they are.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree adding some rocks would look nice. The rocks from the lake should be okay, just be sure to clean them up well.

I do have to say that the small stand under the tank scares me. Maybe I'm just paranoid about such things, but it doesn't look safe.


----------



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

Aura,
I did thought about that, but the top is 1.5 inch granite, and it's not going to bend.
The cab is screwed into the wall.

Does that sound better? lol.

Now I'm paranoid... !!!


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds better, but I just wonder if there should be some additional support under the ends of the tank?

I don't really know, so don't let me make you paranoid!


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, you guys are paranoid... That stand and granite top is just fine and will support that tank for years and years with no issue. Because the 1.5" granite is so ridgid (no chance of flexing at all), the weight of the tank is evenly distributed over it. So as long as the granite top is supported solidly (stand looks fine) then the fact that the ends are overhanging is inconsequential.

As stated, found rocks are fine as long as they are cleaned well, and don't contain iron pyrite or very soft stone like shale. Read this for more info: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php

If your going with peacocks, you may want to remove your mbuna. My O.B zebra started beating on everyone so I got rid of him. The only mbuna I now have in my peacock / hap tank is a single yellow lab. And he's very docile.

Add some more pics when your done!


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the stand.

Not a fan of driftwood in an african tank, not natural, and that driftwood is going to lower your pH on you. Definately more rocks, with lots of little caves and stuff.


----------



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you all.
I feel better about the stand now... lol.
I guess I'll have to find a local landscaping place to pick up some lavarock.


So, don't mix OB zebra with other peacock? I thoguht they're part of the family(maliwi)....
d0H !!!


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> So, don't mix OB zebra with other peacock? I thoguht they're part of the family(maliwi)....
> d0H !!!


They do come from the same lake... but mbuna (which the OB and Red Zebra are both mbunas) tend to be much more aggressive that peacocks and can wreak havoc!!!

The reason why they coexist in the lake just fine is because the generally stay out of eachother's way... Mbuna are in and out of rocks... always staying very close to rocks... whereas peacoks tend to venture out a bit more into the open areas... or at least this is my understanding of it.

Generally... you have to go all mbuna or no mbuna except for a few exceptions like yellow labs... see Boomr99's comment. I have an all mbuna tank and after observing my red zebras there is no way that I would trust them in a tank with peacocks.

However, I am also a proponent of experimenting... as fish keeping is not an exact science... just be prepared that you may have to put some bully zebras in time out  or find them a new home.


----------

